# upgrade sub svs



## denon1178 (Apr 5, 2012)

Need help upgrading my system over the next year.
Current setup

Receiver 
DENON AVR-4810CI 9.3 (comes in on monday) had a Denon AVR-87

Front speakers 
polk RT55s

center channel 
polk cs3000

Rear surround
JBL HLS410

Sub
15inch CerwinVega down fire sub sub-150

Projector 
Sony VW40

Screen
Carada 110 inch

PS3

Room size is 11x19 running long ways.

My next purchase is going to be a new sub or adding on a sub to the Vega I currently have. Looking at either going with either 1 PB13-Ultra or considering getting 1 PB12-Plus and adding a second one in the future. 

Other thoughts and considerations (after sub) would be to next upgrade the front speakers to SVS MTS-02. I do realize this would require an external amp as they run 4ohm and its not recommended to run the denon receiver at 4ohms Once the fronts are upgraded could use my current fronts as heights or somewhere else in the system. 

Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. You can drive the M-series SVS's with the Denon. I always recommend getting the most sub/s you can afford. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## denon1178 (Apr 5, 2012)

Are you talking about the MTS or the MBS? As the MTS is 4ohms and the MBS is an 8ohm speaker. Still considered about starving the speaker. Not enough power can be just as bad as to much power. Much less dont want to have the denon overheat or go into protection.

I have to agree get the most sub you can afford. But trying to decide if down the road 2 PB12-Plus would be the way to go or 1 PB13-Ultra. 

Guess the advantage of going with the PB13-Ultra is if I decide that's not enough I can always go with 2 of them. I don't want to have a house full of subs and wish later id of gotten the bigger one. Do it right the 1st time is the way to go. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------

